# Latest O&w



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my 1st vintage O&W (unless you count the Arogno) which I won on the bay. It's a Navi-Chron (model no. 2002 in the catalogue) with an unusual Valjoux 7730 movement. Most watches of this type have Valjoux 7733 or 7734 movements. It's a pity that the dial is so spotted (it is actually worse than in the pics). I think it needs a NOS dial or redial. Here are some of the seller's pics:














































cheers

Dave


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice find







,theres not many good redialers about so unless its totally knackered (which its isnt ) i'd leave alone) ,looks ok to me,nice clean 7730 which as you say makes a change from a 33 or 34,one to keep.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Dave, I was looking at that one but decided better of it









Good luck with trying to sort it out 

Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

pugster said:


> nice find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pugster. I agree that a redial should be a last resort. However, the dial really is worse than in the pics. On parts of the dial, the blue dial paint has eroded so much, you can't see where a lume baton ends and the dial paint begins. The pics flatter the dial by highlighting the contrast between the batons and the dial paint. I emailed Albert Wajs directly to see if I could get a NOS dial (you never know  ) and he sent me the following reply:

"Dear Mr. Evans,

Thank you for your kind E-mails. I will check in my stock of OW vintage watches and try to e-mail you

some offers with scans and description of watches offered.

Meanwhile, please send me your address to mail you *free * what I still have of old OW catalogs .

Regards A. Wajs"

True to his word, he sent some scrummy catalogues. However, no news yet on the dial.

cheers

Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > nice find
> ...


 He did the same for me when I enquired about sorting out the Moon Orbitor out. Top chap, Mr.Wajs!

Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice one Dave. .... I saw that one and was tempted by the condition and type of movement. Best of luck with sorting the dial out, patience might be the way... either a NOS one from Mr Wajs as you are trying or you never know, one with a better dial might come up on that auction site and worth a swap over.

Nice buy!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

artistmike said:


> Nice one Dave. .... I saw that one and was tempted by the condition and type of movement. Best of luck with sorting the dial out, patience might be the way... either a NOS one from Mr Wajs as you are trying or you never know, one with a better dial might come up on that auction site and worth a swap over.
> 
> Nice buy!


Thanks Mike. There appears to be a non-working one on the bay at the moment. As you say, patience might be the way, though









cheers

Dave



MIKE said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > pugster said:
> ...


So did he offer you a NOS Moon Orbiter, but couldn't find a bezel for the old one?

Dave


----------

